# Rough but Real



## spoker (Apr 17, 2015)

got a 50 Black Phantom today,serial g139757,i have most of the pieces that are missing except the tumbler for the locking fork,og pedals are decent,has  a red band rear hub on an s7,the ppl i got it from said they had it for forty years,nice ppl,when i paid em 2 of the bills were stuck together,i didnt know it untill he said here u paind to much!


----------



## spoker (May 7, 2015)

lets get goin!!


----------



## rustycruiser (May 9, 2015)

Wow! fantastic find! I look forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 9, 2015)

I CAN HELP WITH THE CYCLE LOCK.
WES PINCHOT
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------



## REC (May 10, 2015)

Love the bike - can't wait to see where you go with it.


I also love the '68 Wagon in the background! I was a diehard Chevrolet nut for many years before going to work for one of the Ford dealers. That would have been a car I would have liked to have owned.

REC


----------



## spoker (May 10, 2015)

REC said:


> Love the bike - can't wait to see where you go with it.
> 
> 
> I also love the '68 Wagon in the background! I was a diehard Chevrolet nut for many years before going to work for one of the Ford dealers. That would have been a car I would have liked to have owned.
> ...




that car just went to a new home,wae a rare piece,al fac original,300 hp 327,4 speed,tach dash,posi rear 15 by 7 5 on 5 bolt pattern disc brake ralley wheels,had 4 piston disc brakes on the front,1 owner with all the factory doc,big bolt pattern slotted ralle wheels are RARE


----------



## spoker (May 10, 2015)

*Phantom*

hope o have the bike together i the next 2 weeks,derusting and cleaning parts,have a tank with matching patina,it will be done kinda like the rat columbia i have listed in the custom bicycle thread,hope the weather holds as i work out side,glade im retired so a job no longer gets in the way of playin!!!


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2015)

spoker said:


> hope o have the bike together i the next 2 weeks,derusting and cleaning parts,have a tank with matching patina,it will be done kinda like the rat columbia i have listed in the custom bicycle thread,hope the weather holds as i work out side,glade im retired so a job no longer gets in the way of playin!!!




Post the pics when finished


----------

